# Ventilation Nightmare!



## Devilweed (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't have pics yet because I might abandon the whole grow area and try again in a while somewere else.
I have a small/Medium sized closet.  No holes can be drilled, no bashing out of wall, and there are no ducts anywhere near the room.  THe door can/will be replaced with plywood, but that leaves a problem:
I put an exhaust fan in a hole in the plywood and run duct or something outside.  THen the room loses all its oxygen.  I need a way to get cool air in to the room and hot smell air out.  All on one big piece of plywood.  
There is a window very close to the closet (mabye it will be useful)
I will be using one 1000 Watt HPS, and the heat and smell are a problem.
Basically how can I ventilate/cool/get rid of smell (I got the carbon scrubber thing ready, but have no fan option to hooh it up to)  All with one big piece of plywood, while maintaining darkness?
Thanks for any recomandations and help!!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 27, 2006)

So the whole closet will be used for the grow and you'll be replacing the door, correct?

why not vent the hot air out the top and pull cool air in from the bottom? Can hook like a 4" duct fan up or just put some vents in that piece of plywood.

To combat light leaks just get some flex ducting for dryers and cut a small piece so it bends and therefore no light will get out! Good luck man post some pics up if you can.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 28, 2006)

Run two different ducts. One that is exhaust should have a inline fan in it that pulls at least 400cfm. The intake doesn't need a fan as the exhaust ducting with the fan will create backpressure so the intake pulls air in on it's own. Another idea is to have the opening of the intake ducting sitting next to an air conditioning vent.


----------



## Devilweed (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks a lot.  Unfortunatly we do not have air conditioning.  I thought about venting from the top and bottom.  I think I will do that, but the initial problem was the air going in a loop:  Air being sucked from the top and taken in fromt he bottom may just exchange air in a loop.   I think it will be fine, once I get a few Computer fans on the opposit walls.  
Thanks for the help-Pics soon!


----------

